# Lost my dang chuck key!



## Jim Beam

Grrrr. I can't for the life of me figure out where this thing went. I finished a bowl Saturday afternoon and used it then. Started another Sunday morning, turned the outside with a recess, and when I was ready to flip it around the dang chuck key was nowhere to be found. I cleaned the shop and have looked everywhere.

I know one thing for sure - 10 minutes after I order a new one I will find the lost one!


----------



## ripjack13

Check the dust collector? 
Under the lathe?
back pocket?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Jim Beam said:


> I know one thing for sure - 10 minutes after I order a new one I will find the lost one!


Never a bad thing to have a spare or 2 anyway.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Kevin

Check the dirty clothes hamper if you strip down in the laundry room like I do after a sawdusty shop session. Also look in the shop fridge (you had the key in your beer-grabbing hand and a jar of Renaissance wax in the other when you went for a new beer and you had to lay the key down on the shelf).

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Post up a picture of your shop. Use several shots. And we can look for it for you. First one to find it gets a surprise?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jim Beam

I just went over the shop again, looked everywhere, no luck. Also looked everywhere online, no luck. None of Teknatools' dealers sell the key alone. Full Ebay search, no luck.

Suggestions?


----------



## ripjack13

Send Teknatool an email. Let em know what happened. I'm sure they have one, or can point you to someone who does...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

If you are located in US, you can also contact our Service Center toll free on 1-866-748-3025 or email us. Also for US residents only at this stage, we operate a spares and service website for spares, parts and accessories that our dealers don’t carry, you can purchase online.

http://www.novatoolsusa.com/Chuck-Spare-Parts_c11.htm

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam

ripjack13 said:


> If you are located in US, you can also contact our Service Center toll free on 1-866-748-3025 or email us. Also for US residents only at this stage, we operate a spares and service website for spares, parts and accessories that our dealers don’t carry, you can purchase online.
> 
> http://www.novatoolsusa.com/Chuck-Spare-Parts_c11.htm




Been to that site already, they list the key but don't sell it. "see dealer". Sure, but none of the dealers sell it either.


----------



## ripjack13

Well, in that case, definitely contact them. I called em last month or so about a chuck that was wrong, and they were very helpful. Can't hurt to ask....


----------



## duncsuss

Is it a SuperNova2 chuck? That uses an Allen key, straightforward hexagonal. I'll measure mine tonight when I get home and let you know what size to get (it's almost guaranteed to be metric.)


----------



## Kevin

duncsuss said:


> Is it a SuperNova2 chuck? That uses an Allen key, straightforward hexagonal. I'll measure mine tonight when I get home and let you know what size to get (it's almost guaranteed to be metric.)



I doubt he is looking for an allen key we all have those - he's probably looking for this....





I've never been able to find a place to buy just that either, although it is probably a standardized chuck key on a T-handle I'm not well-versed in how to describe their sizes like I can a bolt or something. Chuck key sizes make my head spin.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jim Beam

duncsuss said:


> Is it a SuperNova2 chuck? That uses an Allen key, straightforward hexagonal. I'll measure mine tonight when I get home and let you know what size to get (it's almost guaranteed to be metric.)



No, it's a Nova G3. Uses a key like a drill press only bigger.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## duncsuss

Jim Beam said:


> No, it's a Nova G3. Uses a key like a drill press only bigger.


Rats. Sorry -- I think calling their customer support # is your best bet. (They never replied to my emails, but were very helpful once I got them on the phone.)


----------



## Steve Walker

I know this won't help you find it, but it's what I've done to keep track of mine.

I took 2 of the lower screws that hold the front cover on on my powermatic out, then used them to hold a 1/2" "minnie" or conduit clamp when reinstalled. if you have a smaller lathe on a bench, just srew them to the front of the bench. Take the bolt out of the clamp, and a chuck key clips right in. I'll get a picture of it tomorrow .
Guess I should clarify, I put two clamps on, cause I have 2 sizes of keys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Will this work?

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=69104&cat=1,330,69091,69183&ap=1


----------



## ripjack13

Or...here's a place that may have it...

https://m.kmstools.com/nova-g3-chuck-key-107743

They're in Canada....rats...


----------



## Spinartist

Jim Beam said:


> I just went over the shop again, looked everywhere, no luck. Also looked everywhere online, no luck. None of Teknatools' dealers sell the key alone. Full Ebay search, no luck.
> 
> Suggestions?




Ahhh... The notorious rat bastard Nova chuck! Why do those sumbi*#hes have to make chucks that tighten backwards from every other scroll chuck on the market??? 

My boy Herbie has 4 of those damn chucks at my woodturning studio!!! Maybe I can get him to part with a chuck key fer ya...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist

ripjack13 said:


> Will this work?
> 
> http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=69104&cat=1,330,69091,69183&ap=1


----------



## Spinartist

Just buy another of the same chuck & put different size jaws on it to expand your turning horizions


----------



## Spinartist

ripjack13 said:


> Or...here's a place that may have it...
> 
> https://m.kmstools.com/nova-g3-chuck-key-107743
> 
> They're in Canada....rats...




Maybe Miley Cyrus can mail him one

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Hey, I'm tying....


----------



## Jim Beam

You guys are so cool with all of your suggestions and Links. Gawd I love this place.

What really pisses me off is knowing that it's here SOMEWHERE.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

Jim Beam said:


> You guys are so cool with all of your suggestions and Links. Gawd I love this place.
> 
> What really pisses me off is knowing that it's here SOMEWHERE.



Be glad it's not the key for one of the big Oneway chucks. with shipping that key was almost 100.00 from Oneway. At least I didn't have to pay for it, the guy I bought the lathe from did since he lost it between making the deal and my coming to pick up the lathe.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1

You probably already found this page... Phone number at bottom though. http://www.novatoolsusa.com/NOVA-G3-Chuck-Spare-T-Bar-Handle-48203.htm

Found it in the UK... Only 14.56 British Pounds http://martins-supplies.co.uk/prest...odturning-lathe-chuck-spare-key-t-wrench.html

Found the One Way Chuck key for a whole lot less... https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/106/4525/Oneway-Replacement-Chuck-Key

Got it in Canada, but no picture coming up... https://www.kmstools.com/nova-g3-chuck-key-107743 - $28 Canadian - $20.69 US -- Hey @Kenbo!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Mills

Check at Nova USA here; second row.
http://novatoolsusa.com/Chuck-Spare-Parts_c11.htm
Now if you need one for the old SN (not SN2) then you are SOL.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> You probably already found this page... Phone number at bottom though. http://www.novatoolsusa.com/NOVA-G3-Chuck-Spare-T-Bar-Handle-48203.htm
> 
> Found it in the UK... Only 14.56 British Pounds http://martins-supplies.co.uk/prest...odturning-lathe-chuck-spare-key-t-wrench.html
> 
> Found the One Way Chuck key for a whole lot less... https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/106/4525/Oneway-Replacement-Chuck-Key
> 
> Got it in Canada, but no picture coming up... https://www.kmstools.com/nova-g3-chuck-key-107743 - $28 Canadian - $20.69 US -- Hey @Kenbo!



I posted them yesterday....


----------



## rocky1

I know, but as hard as I looked for the damn thing, I figured I post them again!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Palaswood

did you look down inside the lathe bed? I don't know what your lathe looks like, but I set the chuck key on the lathe and turn, then it rattles off, usually onto the floor, but sometimes down under the tool rest.

good luck!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> I know, but as hard as I looked for the damn thing, I figured I post them again!



I was 20 pages deep last night on google....different wording, image search....yadda yadda...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam

Just got off the phone with Teknatool. They sell the key, even though the web site says "see dealer". The web site says $25, but Teknatool said $16 plus $6 shipping. They were really good to me - technically the part is out of stock until January, but a John Ford went in the back and stole the chuck key off of the service bench. That's pretty cool. I should be back in business by the weekend.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## ripjack13

That's the same guy I talked to!!
Nice!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## duncsuss

Jim Beam said:


> Just got off the phone with Teknatool. They sell the key, even though the web site says "see dealer". The web site says $25, but Teknatool said $16 plus $6 shipping. They were really good to me - technically the part is out of stock until January, but a John Ford went in the back and stole the chuck key off of the service bench. That's pretty cool. I should be back in business by the weekend.


And the countdown to finding yours has begun ... T minus 30 ... T minus 29 ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

duncsuss said:


> And the countdown to finding yours has begun ... T minus 30 ... T minus 29 ...



He won't find his old one until about 10 minutes after the new one arrives. 

@Jim Beam did you ask the guy if that key is a greneric industrial size or is it made specifically for their chucks?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss

Kevin said:


> He won't find his old one until about 10 minutes after the new one arrives.



I stand corrected -- I thought it was 10 minutes after the new one had shipped

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TimR

I lost my Stronghold chuck key, probably with shavings dumped behind my shop, but never found it. Even tried metal detector.
Oneway sells key only, but with shipping, it wasn't practical over just buying a body only, with a key. Can't have too many chucks or keys.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jim Beam

Kevin said:


> He won't find his old one until about 10 minutes after the new one arrives.
> 
> @Jim Beam did you ask the guy if that key is a greneric industrial size or is it made specifically for their chucks?




I did not, but I should have. I have his email address, so I will make that inquiry and report back here.


----------



## Steve Walker

As promised:

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Jim Beam

Jim Beam said:


> I did not, but I should have. I have his email address, so I will make that inquiry and report back here.



I heard back from Jon Ford at Teknatool. He said that the chuck key is specific to the Nova G3.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

I was going to offer to loan you mine until you found it... but for $10 more than it would cost to ship it to you then ship it back, I think it worked out better that you got a spare once you find your other.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

rocky1 said:


> You probably already found this page... Phone number at bottom though. http://www.novatoolsusa.com/NOVA-G3-Chuck-Spare-T-Bar-Handle-48203.htm
> 
> Found it in the UK... Only 14.56 British Pounds http://martins-supplies.co.uk/prest...odturning-lathe-chuck-spare-key-t-wrench.html
> 
> Found the One Way Chuck key for a whole lot less... https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/106/4525/Oneway-Replacement-Chuck-Key
> 
> Got it in Canada, but no picture coming up... https://www.kmstools.com/nova-g3-chuck-key-107743 - $28 Canadian - $20.69 US -- Hey @Kenbo!





Just checked. These guys are all on the far west coast of Canada. About a 3 day + drive from where I am in Ontario.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist

Palaswood said:


> did you look down inside the lathe bed? I don't know what your lathe looks like, but I set the chuck key on the lathe and turn, then it rattles off, usually onto the floor, but sometimes down under the tool rest.
> 
> good luck!




Or on top of the motor.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Kenbo said:


> Just checked. These guys are all on the far west coast of Canada. About a 3 day + drive from where I am in Ontario.



ROAD TRIP!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Wasn't sure Ken, figured if there was one right around the corner, you might be able to make his day if Teknatool hadn't come through.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

ripjack13 said:


> I was 20 pages deep last night on google....different wording, image search....yadda yadda...



I didn't go 20 pages deep, but I was about 4-5 and did all the other goodies. Hit about a dozen woodworking websites, tool websites, and searched them extensively. That's a hard little rascal to find!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------

